# foam cutting



## MAD BOMBER (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello all! I was wonderin' if anyone has used an electric hot knife on foam. I just bought one from harbor freight for $14.99. I also bought a solder gun kit with case for $9.99. i figured i could hack the gun for a hot wire. I guess if it don't cut foam I could try it on c-4 hmmmmm!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Check this link out for foam cutting tools

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16712


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Check this link out for foam cutting tools

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16712


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

MB, love your signature line. Go Seals!!


----------



## Shadow Realm (Oct 15, 2009)

we have used a solder pen we had on hand and it works very effectively! we used it for tombstones and also carved a skeleten head made of foam for our monster mud reaper, then we corpsed the styro foam head to give it a better look.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Just please make sure are in a well ventilated area and take frequent breaks from the work space. The headache from the fumes is one you won't soon forget!!!


----------



## stokstad (Oct 21, 2007)

I bought one of those too and it works great for rought cutting and even making big letters and forming. The fumes are really bad so make sure you are outside or a very well ventillated area. It doesnt cut a fine line like wire cutters but it does well enough. It doesnt leave the mess that a saw would.


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

the fumes are carsonogenic very bad , i try and avoid burning foam personally the foam cutting devices are like cutting butter and great for very large pieces of foam however i have 8 inch thick foam and i use good old fashioned man power using a hand saw or a recipricating saw if i can , the dust is also not good for you as well try and wear an appropriate mask if you are burning this stuff even with ventilation the fumes are poison literally


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

nixie said:


> Just please make sure are in a well ventilated area and take frequent breaks from the work space. The headache from the fumes is one you won't soon forget!!!


Finished my table today, and got the headache to prove it! My next build is a fume evacuator to use with the foam table and for latexing parts (ammonia headaches suck too!)


----------



## Arris138 (Apr 24, 2010)

How did the harbor freight knife work? Been thinking of picking one up.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I agree with the rest. I latex in the house and carve foam in the house and while I never get the headaches, I'm sure I've killed off quite a few brain cells. I guess that explains why I can't follow a set of simple directions anymore!

If you ever have the opportunity to carve foam as a group (make and take) DEFINITELY take it outside. We had maybe 15 haunters carving foam inside and, well......that explains the reputation of the NJ/PA make and take group!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

> If you ever have the opportunity to carve foam as a group (make and take) DEFINITELY take it outside. We had maybe 15 haunters carving foam inside and, well......that explains the reputation of the NJ/PA make and take group!


Just like booze with the GoE?


----------



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

The foam fumes are lovely, dark and deep but I have promises to keep, and miles to go before I creep . . . and miles to go before I creep . . . annnywho, I picked up a cheap soldering iron at harbor freight that has changeable tips and shaved one of them down to be pretty thin. Works great on the half inch foam I have used it on so far it only cost me around $12 bucks. Changing the tips out, I can do basic cutting and detail. I love it because of the range of work I can do with it. I'm looking into fashioning my own tips for it so I can cut larger pieces of foam.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

nixie said:


> Just please make sure are in a well ventilated area and take frequent breaks from the work space. The headache from the fumes is one you won't soon forget!!!


Rather, only do this in a well ventilated space. Either do it outside on a breezy day or do it in a commercial fume hood. When you melt foamed polystyrene (blue or pink extruded foam or white bead foam) you are releasing Hydrogen Cyanide Gas into your environment.

That is the same gas that was used in the Nazi deathcamps and was used in the gas chamber in some of America's more notorious prisons.

remember that if you can smell the fumes, you are being poisoned. Melt foam with care


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Arris138 said:


> How did the harbor freight knife work? Been thinking of picking one up.


The harbor freight will cut the heck out of it. But on 5 if you cut the heavy 2 inch foam it will burn it about 1/2 inch gap. So you just need to allow for it. It is like every thing it takes a little practice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bascombe said:


> Rather, only do this in a well ventilated space. Either do it outside on a breezy day or do it in a commercial fume hood. When you melt foamed polystyrene (blue or pink extruded foam or white bead foam) you are releasing Hydrogen Cyanide Gas into your environment.


Your more likely troublemakers when burning foamed polystyrene at lower temperatures are polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons, carbon black, carbon dioxide, and carbon monoxide, with some possible off-gassing of pentane if that was used in the manufacturing process. I agree that cutting the material outside in the open air is well advised and highly preferable.


----------

